# College Bathrooms?



## 21794 (Apr 30, 2006)

for all you college students.....what do you prefer.....community style bathrooms or suite style bathrooms (bathrooms in your dorm)? Which one is more comfortable and convenient for your IBS symptoms?


----------



## puzzel (Sep 13, 2009)

creative question!







i dont care if its a hole in the floor, as long as theres nobody around in a 50 ft radius to give me strange looks when i come out (you where the one making all that noise-i thought there was a bulldozer in there...)


----------



## jazz bass (Mar 27, 2010)

whatever is closest! Nothing worse than getting the urge to D, then realizing you're at the end of a long hallway or something. The worst is in the music building. The practice room hallway has no toilet. You either have to go all the way to the other side of the building, or half way and up a big flight of stairs. Absolutely horrible. As for what I prefer... one with several stalls so I know I'll be able to get a toilet easily, and so if a line forms, it isn't clear who's who, if you know what I mean.


----------



## kev15 (Mar 18, 2010)

i agree, i try and find anything that resembles a toliet. the bathrooms with more than one stall are the best because the worst is having to go right then and have someone taking up the only stall(s). I dont go to certain resturats or places i know have only one bathroom stall.


----------



## meboubou (Dec 14, 2009)

puzzel said:


> creative question!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puzzle, trust me, you would care if you had a hole in the ground!!! Living in China, I have a squat toilet at home... and well college isn't any different! I've built leg muscle ever since I moved here and theres NOTHING worse than squating over a hole for a couple of hours... Can't even pick up a book and read!!!


----------



## puzzel (Sep 13, 2009)

your kidding, right? you have internet access but not toilets?! in any case, i actually _would_ rather have to squat than have my classmates listening in. but i guess thats a personal thing. it does make for an interesting discussion though! Opinions, anyone?


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I preferred suite style. Usually when I would use it, none of my roommates would be in there (my college had suite bathrooms with two stalls and a shower). You can also try to scope out bathrooms that people don't seem to use, like maybe the one of the top floor of the student center or something like that.In the morning is when I would make the most "noise" so I would usually turn the shower on as that was where I was headed next, and it drowned out the sound. This is not a very "green" thing to do, but I think we can make an exception for ourselves.


----------



## thefelixcat (Nov 3, 2009)

The communal hall bathroom was definitely preferred. It offers a greater level of anonymity. After moving off campus, I got an apartment with my own bathroom.


----------



## akulauper (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'd vote for communal bathrooms as well, especially if the stall door goes all the way to the floor. If anyone hears anything, you can just wait it out until they leave.Other dorms at my school have multiple bathrooms on each floor, and each one has one stall, two showers, and a sink. I flatly refuse to live in those dorms...that would be SO awkward.I don't think I'd like a suite-style bathroom, either, for similar reasons. So I guess it's all or nothing--living alone with one bathroom (total privacy) or living in a dorm with a communal bathroom (total anonymity).


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

At uni the first time, I lived in a room with an en suite bathroom, and that was fabulous. When I was at University the second time I used to use the disabled ones! In my flat I shared with my friend I didn't care- he heard my arse all the time anyway. Now I live on my own, and will pretty much use any toilet should the need arise. If possible, i will still use the disabled!


----------

